# What to do with my hurt red belly...



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I recently took out my three 5" reds from my cariba tank and placed them into another tank (100 gallon) because my caribas were slowly killing them. One of my reds right now has a huge bite mark on his back (i dont know if it will heal all the way), the other ones fins are jacked up, and the last red is the one who I feel very sorry for. I got him with one eye never healed fully from a friend. Recently, my caribas bit off part of his other eye. The white stuff that protects the eye is now hanging from his eye.







I also have 3 super reds in this tank, but it seems like this poor p is all in the corner by himself. What should I do with him? Is it too late to somehow save his only good eye?

Here is a pic, the eye that is looking at us is the one that never healed right. In the reflection, you can see the other eye that the caribas messed with. I think you can even see the stuff hanging.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

and another....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry, here it is


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i dno maybe he is blind if he is not following the shoal


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You can either give him away for free to some needless kid whos desparate for a P.. or keep him in there for your others to take care of. Doesnt seem like he's strong will, so natural instiuncts of your other Ps would try and finish him off. Sorry to say, but survival of the fitess.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tough call - he looks healthy, apart from his eyes...

Is it eating well? And does it act lively? If so, I'd keep him in the redbelly tank, and see if he can fend for himself...

Otherwise, well, I honestly don't know (pet stores most likely won't take him, and I don't think you'll find another person that is willing to care of a single, blind redbelly.... :sad: )


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if u live in the ny area ill take him off your hands (if u dont want him) and keep him safe
and even hand feed him if needed

pm me


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm located in the bay area. I guess I'll see what happens with him. The other reds and super reds dont mess with him. I've been trying to feed them a little more so they dont fight. But he is active when another p swims by. And just yesterday I noticed that he tried to eat a feeder when it came by his corner.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Hes probably blind so hes therefor disorientated.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

poor little thing.

I might sound evil and all,but if he is truly blind, like, he doesnt know whats going on or is not afraid of a candle light, thenI say put him out of his misery. Blind in the water, how painful can it get.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Just a little update on my blind red. After two weeks, his eye is finally healing or so it looks. After his eye was partially bit from my caribas, his left eye was all black. Now, you can see his eye again somewhat.







(I thought he was'nt going to make it) I hope he gets better and starts shoaling again with the other reds. (He's been in that corner ever since)


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Here he is....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems it will survive due to piranhas amazing recovering capacity and proper care...







!


----------

